# cheapest/safest places to live in alberta



## nikkiPEI (Dec 12, 2013)

my husband and i are considering moving to alberta to get ahead because living in PEI you make no money and living expenses are getting more and more expensive, can anyone tell me where is the cheapest,safest places in alberta to live?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea but Alberta is probably much more expensive than PEI due to the influx of people working in the oil industry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheap and safe do not necessarily belong together. Alberta is huge compared to PEI, so what about work. What you do for a living may well determine where you should be living.
As Colchar has suggested Alberta is a high power Province, so cost of living will probably be more than on the island.


----------

